# Better to visit Calgary before or after stampede?



## bdurstta (Mar 21, 2019)

We figured Calgary will be crazy busy during the stampede, but we'd like a July visit...better to visit before or after the stampede?

Want to fly into Calgary, drive to Banff, Lake Louise, Jasper and Montana Glacier National park.

Barbara


----------



## Garry (Mar 21, 2019)

bdurstta said:


> We figured Calgary will be crazy busy during the stampede, but we'd like a July visit...better to visit before or after the stampede?
> 
> Want to fly into Calgary, drive to Banff, Lake Louise, Jasper and Montana Glacier National park.
> 
> Barbara


I would suggest after. Calgarians tend to hang in until the Stampede is done, then head for the hills to the west.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 21, 2019)

My recommendation would be after. While June/early July will be less busy in all of the areas you mention that later in July, you are considerably more likely to get rain. (June is the rainiest month here). Late July is probably the best weather.


----------



## Meow (Mar 21, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> My recommendation would be after. While June/early July will be less busy in all of the areas you mention that later in July, you are considerably more likely to get rain. (June is the rainiest month here). Late July is probably the best weather.


The BEST time to visit Calgary is during the Stampede.  You won't regret it.


----------



## bdurstta (Mar 21, 2019)

I would imagine that during the Stampede it is VERY, VERY crowded?


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 21, 2019)

bdurstta said:


> I would imagine that during the Stampede it is VERY, VERY crowded?



This is true. The Stampede is lots of fun though.


----------



## Meow (Mar 22, 2019)

bdurstta said:


> I would imagine that during the Stampede it is VERY, VERY crowded?


Mardi Gras is a special time for New Orleans as is  Winter Carnaval for Quebec City and Stampede for Calgary. At other times Calgary is just another large, modern city.  If you can handle fun and excitement, Stampede week is the time to visit.


----------



## bdurstta (Mar 24, 2019)

Good point.  OK....I understand Mardi Gras in New Orleans (went there in Feb, but I would never go for the really CRAZY time), how does Stampede compare?

THanks,
Barbara


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 24, 2019)

I lived in Calgary for 4 months many years ago.  I think it was November thru February.  Many days the high temperature would be 35 below zero.  I didn't have a plug in so I had to take the battery out of my car and into my apartment almost every night.  I remember on Christmas day a Chinook blew in raising the temperature to about 30 above.  Coupled with bright sunshine guys were out cleaning the snow off their cars with their shirts off...

George


----------



## Meow (Mar 24, 2019)

bdurstta said:


> Good point.  OK....I understand Mardi Gras in New Orleans (went there in Feb, but I would never go for the really CRAZY time), how does Stampede compare?
> 
> THanks,
> Barbara


They are much the same, except the Stampede has horses!


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 25, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> I lived in Calgary for 4 months many years ago.  I think it was November thru February.  Many days the high temperature would be 35 below zero.  I didn't have a plug in so I had to take the battery out of my car and into my apartment almost every night.  I remember on Christmas day a Chinook blew in raising the temperature to about 30 above.  Coupled with bright sunshine guys were out cleaning the snow off their cars with their shirts off...
> 
> George



While November through February was a pretty poor selection of months to live here, I think "many days the high was -35" is almost certainly an extreme exaggeration. While you don't specify a temperature scale,  C and F are relatively close at that point, with -35C being slightly warmer than -35F.

In the vast majority of years Calgary doesn't even have a single day where the low is -35C. See: https://www.currentresults.com/Year...ry/extreme-annual-calgary-low-temperature.php

In fact, on average we have only 22 days a year where the daily low temperature gets to -20C, which is equivalent to -4F. 
https://www.currentresults.com/Weat...ces/calgary-temperatures-by-month-average.php

I'm not saying winter in Calgary is amazing (and I'm in Carlsbad right now for that reason...) but it's quite a bit warmer than you describe. And to the OP, July is lovely.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 25, 2019)

It is funny how one remembers things.  The 4 months I lived in Calgary were in the early 60s.  That was over 50 years ago.  So maybe my mind magnified how cold I remember it being but cold it was...

George


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 25, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> It is funny how one remembers things.  The 4 months I lived in Calgary were in the early 60s.  That was over 50 years ago.  So maybe my mind magnified how cold I remember it being but cold it was...
> 
> George



Oh for sure - it's definitely cold here in the winter, but that would be positively arctic. 

If anyone else is considering a 4 month stretch, I recommend July-October...


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 25, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> If anyone else is considering a 4 month stretch, I recommend July-October...


That would get my vote too. Note- George is a Texas guy, so anything below 32f is absurdly frigid. Break out the woolies.


----------



## terces (Apr 20, 2019)

I have lived in Calgary for many years.  One thing to consider is the weather.  There always seems to be many thunderstorms through June and July and they taper off as summer progresses so this would make a visit after the Stampede better rather than before, however, I recommend the Stampede. The temperatures during summer are pleasant to hot - not 32 below lol. Stampede does not make the city itself "busy" although I am sure accommodation is more booked up.  It is definitely a fun event, and not difficult to access.  There is a huge midway with lots of free things to do and experience.  If you are going I would say the three things to consider booking ahead of time would be: the Grandstand show, Chuckwagon Races, and if the Rodeo is your thing book it as well.  They are all fun events and you spill out into the midway when they end. One of the great attractions to the area are the mountain parks to the west and the very beautiful towns of Canmore and Banff do get very congested.


----------

